# Need help watching .mkv from my portable hd on my samsung lcdtv



## mamba_v (Nov 12, 2008)

:4-dontknowhen i try to watch a movie (.mkv) from my portable hd on my new samsung tv it says the audio codec is not supported???i know it supports ac3 audio codec but it still doesnt work...any advice???:sigh:


----------

